# Black Star Line M/V Pra River



## SonOfaCaptain (Dec 7, 2015)

Have you or anyone you know served on the Black Star Line vessel Pra River?


----------



## Nagelhout (Sep 7, 2008)

how knows the history of the PRA RIVER ? IMO: 5283449
also named: NOTOS, MAYON II.
1981 SOLD TO ??
1982 Wrecked by Dakar ??
1983 Broken Up ??

please anwser to [email protected]


----------



## SonOfaCaptain (Dec 7, 2015)

There is minimal information on the Pra River, you can find photos from her launch at: http://www.fotositesouburg.nl/8-Algemeen/KMS-Scheepsbouw/Pra_River/slides/Pra_River-001.html


----------



## Dzidula (May 31, 2021)

SonOfaCaptain said:


> There is minimal information on the Pra River, you can find photos from her launch at: http://www.fotositesouburg.nl/8-Algemeen/KMS-Scheepsbouw/Pra_River/slides/Pra_River-001.html



Can you please provide the working link? Or share the image with me.
The link here appears to be broken


----------

